
LinkedIn Must Face Competition Suit by ‘People Analytics’ Rival - dvaun
https://news.bloomberglaw.com/tech-and-telecom-law/linkedin-must-face-competition-suit-by-people-analytics-rival
======
dvaun
Other sources:

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/Swiftstories/status/1303857336604385291](https://twitter.com/Swiftstories/status/1303857336604385291)

[1]: Earlier submission
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24433861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24433861)
which links to filing at
[https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.cand.312704...](https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.cand.312704/gov.uscourts.cand.312704.158.0.pdf)

Earlier ruling: [https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/09/web-scraping-
doe...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/09/web-scraping-doesnt-
violate-anti-hacking-law-appeals-court-rules/)

